# Finally got a digital camera



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Well I finally got a digital camera so I snapped a few pic’s of my fish to try it out. I need to mess with the settings and get some practice so there not that good but here you go.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Crayfish


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

GT


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

African


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

ACEI African


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that crayfish is badass.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Little Oscar


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice color on that 1st Oscar!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

GT again


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Texas hiding


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Red Zebra. This little bad ass runs the tank


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Breeding pair. Red Zebra and Kenyi


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Kenyi


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Common Pleco


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Blue Acara


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Full tank shot


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome tank kory


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> awesome tank kory


 Thanks man


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wat kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet fish and tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sweet lookin tank, maybe a background, walmart sells black posterboard for $.52 for a huge piece...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Very Nice! Good job!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Love it

Nice Oscars, what size are they?.. the crayfish rocks


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

TormenT said:


> wat kind of camera are you using?


 Canon Power Shot A80.

It works pretty well I just have to figure out how to use it better. Those were the 1st pic's I've ever taken with it.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

User said:


> Love it
> 
> Nice Oscars, what size are they?.. the crayfish rocks
> 
> ...


 The bigest one is about 15 in. The other two are around 10 or 11 in.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

illnino said:


> sweet lookin tank, maybe a background, walmart sells black posterboard for $.52 for a huge piece...


 I couldn't find any tank backgrounds around here that are 30 inches tall. Otherwise I'd have a black background. I tried the poster board idea before but the little bastards splash too much and get it wet.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow, very impressive fish Kory


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool collection, Kory









And good quality pics for a first try


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice collection you got there.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet tank!
What size of tank is that?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thats awesome...what size tank?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Sweet tank!
> What size of tank is that?


 It's a 220


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

interesting collection of cichlids.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> interesting collection of cichlids.


 eh thanks I guess.

There's more in there they just won't pose for pictures lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> ACEI African


 Acei, one of my all time faves!

Odd with the red zebra situation. I know the male kenyi are yellowish to red, you're sure it's a zebra. Just asking because the fry look like full blood kenyi, it looks like a zebra to me too!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > ACEI African
> ...


 I don't have any male Kenyi's. I know it's really odd all of the females look like pure blood Kenyi's and all the male fry look like pure Red Zebra's. Also some of the fry you are seeing are from another mating pair in the tank. They won't quit breeding! There are hundreds of fry in that tank right now I'm trying to dispose of them with no avail.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice pics dude, good job... great Fish!


----------

